# 150 iu of hygetropin or 36 iu goquick pen each month ?



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

What would you rather have .

3 iu of pharma x 3 ew . Or

12 iu of hygetropin x 3 ew

Thanks


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

If both legit. Hyges.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Agree, if both are legit then the one that is going to go the furthest for usage and cost basis.

If the quality is just as good, and you only through trial or someone who can validate i.e. a friend, and the pharma is 3 times as much in cost, there's normally the answer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

3iu of pharma every time.........so many think it is all about dose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jas said:


> Agree, if both are legit then the one that is going to go the furthest for usage and cost basis.
> 
> *If the quality is just as good*, and you only through trial or someone who can validate i.e. a friend, and the pharma is 3 times as much in cost, there's normally the answer


now the bit in bold is just not true....


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> 3iu of pharma every time.........so many think it is all about dose


From experience of both, absolutely your right, but not 36iu to 150iu of generic.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Benchbum said:


> From experience of both, absolutely your right, but not 36iu to 150iu of generic.


For me as I have done both for many years, I would choose the Geno over the Hyge every single time (and I like Hyge) no matter the dose......


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

That's fair, cost wise I have just done 400iu hyges after only using pharma before and it's been "ok" need to stock up again soon but may consider stacking pharma with peps as seems to be popular ATM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It's what I do


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pfizer without a second thought. Only use Pfizer or Norditropin premade pens.

Used to use Hyge and got thro boxes and boxes but these days they've gone off the boil.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Pfizer without a second thought. Only use Pfizer or Norditropin premade pens.
> 
> Used to use Hyge and got thro boxes and boxes but these days they've gone off the boil.


Iv also heard that Hyges arnt what they used to be. I'm about to start using growth for the first time, got 270 iu of simplex cartridges aswell as 360 iu of europharma. Iv been saving up lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv also heard that Hyges arnt what they used to be. I'm about to start using growth for the first time, got 270 iu of simplex cartridges aswell as 360 iu of europharma. Iv been saving up lol


Let me know what that europharma is like. I couldn't find that much info about it a few months back.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

36iu is around 1iu ED.. i would take the hyge or invest in some peptides


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Let me know what that europharma is like. I couldn't find that much info about it a few months back.


Yeah there's not an awful lot about it, what I have seen has been positive though, only thing is the vials arnt vacuumed but i dont know if that really of much issue


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> 36iu is around 1iu ED.. i would take the hyge or invest in some peptides


why use it ED though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv also heard that Hyges arnt what they used to be. I'm about to start using growth for the first time, got 270 iu of simplex cartridges aswell as 360 iu of europharma. Iv been saving up lol


there are some gf hyge still. just lots fakes

europharma that the 120iu box. if so its chinese n no were as gd as decent hyge


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> why use it ED though?


Can use it how ever EOD, E3D , not saying there won't be results, iv had results off 4 iu pharma EOD but I don't believe hyge is that under dosed in comparison.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not saying it is underdosed at all I like the stuff but I still would choose 3iu of pharma EOD than 12iu hyge


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hilly said:


> there are some gf hyge still. just lots fakes
> 
> europharma that the 120iu box. if so its chinese n no were as gd as decent hyge


Yeah I'm talking about real Hyge mate unfortunately. I'll give the euro a pop by themselves before I add the pharma as see what it's like


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I'm talking about real Hyge mate unfortunately. I'll give the euro a pop by themselves before I add the pharma as see what it's like


ive been v impressed with hyge this year tbh.

However for me to get the lethargy etc I get off 2.5-3iu quickpen I need 8iu plus hyge n its still not the same


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> ive been v impressed with hyge this year tbh.
> 
> However for me to get the lethargy etc I get off 2.5-3iu quickpen I need 8iu plus hyge n its still not the same


this is how i feel, i like Hyge when i am working away from home i will use Hyge (although got some gene tech at the moment) but experience has shown me for me huge doses of 8iu+ are not needed and i feel Pharma is just better and more reliable for purity...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is how i feel, i like Hyge when i am working away from home i will use Hyge (although got some gene tech at the moment) but experience has shown me for me huge doses of 8iu+ are not needed and i feel Pharma is just better and more reliable for purity...


totally agree.

After trying these legit geno pens I dnt wanna go back n would rather run 1.5iu to 2iu per day if u can

just worried there's fakes about n cant get any other pharma.

guna mooch for ansamone I think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ansomone is good stuff.....


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Think I will go with the go quick pens . At least I no what I'm getting then and makes it easier been in a pen


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

IMO Hyge.. but thats because im unsure of the legitamacy of the geno pens of late and not noticed any real gains/sides from using.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Firstly by the sounds of this thread, the consensus is you get faster better results on pharma hgh like one of these pens, true? If yes, then is the minimum dose you can get away with of use - 2 or 3 IU's every other day x 3 times a week, start to see improvements hgh claims to provide, no peptides, or test added, only hgh use.

Secondly the cost of them are expensive compared to test, so how much generally do people stay using them for, use, can you stay on them for several months, what is recommended? Those that are competing for shows I understand you will need them at a higher dose, and longer than the no-competing person.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

hilly said:


> *ive been v impressed with hyge this year tbh*.


I agree with this, im only using 4iu pre bed 7 days a week and I have been impressed, just opened my second box last night 

Cant comment on the actual thread question as I haven't used Pharma Gh due to the cost, but at the moment I see no reason to when im getting all the benefits of growth (granted some sides too) off 4iu.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I agree with this, im only using 4iu pre bed 7 days a week and I have been impressed, just opened my second box last night
> 
> Cant comment on the actual thread question as I haven't used Pharma Gh due to the cost, but at the moment I see no reason to when im getting all the benefits of growth (granted some sides too) off 4iu.


Thanks Chelsea, that is one issue is the cost. For pharma of 36 IU I can buy nearly 200 IU of hyge, right? I mean that's whats roughly out there, and the hyge have tended to be well respected.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I was originally wanting to go with hyge but I have read loads of bad reviews of the latest hyge . I'm going to go with pharma and use peps and skin as well


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

hilly said:


> totally agree.
> 
> After trying these legit geno pens I dnt wanna go back n would rather run 1.5iu to 2iu per day if u can
> 
> ...


Your saying there are fake Hyge out there, what about the pens?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jas said:


> Your saying there are fake Hyge out there, what about the pens?


Lol is this the only thread u have read on here


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

hilly said:


> Lol is this the only thread u have read on here


Yeah it is. Have you seen any fake pens about?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jas said:


> Yeah it is. Have you seen any fake pens about?


Nope but if u take the time to read this thread n others u will get some info n make your own wn opinion


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

hilly said:


> Nope but if u take the time to read this thread n others u will get some info n make your own wn opinion


From what I can tell is its difficult to say really which is more favourable. Pharma is more expensive which I'd consider provided there ain't any fake out there.

Thanks for responding


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Jas said:


> From what I can tell is its difficult to say really which is more favourable. Pharma is more expensive which I'd consider provided there ain't any fake out there.
> 
> Thanks for responding


There's tons of fakes about


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> There's tons of fakes about


This may help.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/269323-pfizer-genotropin.html


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking to try these in the near future. Will be doing 2iu pwo, boom dosing ipam before bed and another shot before am cardio.

Can the pens be stored at room temp? Just wanted to take them to the gym thats all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LGM said:


> Looking to try these in the near future. Will be doing 2iu pwo, boom dosing ipam before bed and another shot before am cardio.
> 
> Can the pens be stored at room temp? Just wanted to take them to the gym thats all.


i would not store these at room temp.....


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, might just wait til Im home from the gym then.


----------

